# velvet off already



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Driving home from work tonight around 10:30 I seen a nice buck standing next to the road. Appeared all his velvet was off already. I'm thinking its kinda early for that, has anybody else seen any like this yet ? Last week a buddy of mine at work said he saw 1 with no velvet. Told him he was nuts, now I'm rethinking that....


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I saw 2 together with no velvet the last week of July and another one about 3 days ago. never seen that this early before. usually not til the end of august.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It may depend on the area or the individual buck. My buddy just showed me a phone pic he took a couple days ago at his fiance's folks house. Huge buck in their back yard and still in velvet.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Four bucks at my place still in velvet. One buck, 120 eight point still carrying last years antlers!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I would think its kinda early but its been a weird year. 2 seasons ago I shot a 9 point on the 1st day of season, all his velvet was hanging all over and still a little on. I had trail camera pic of him on Thursday still in velvet and shot him Saturday morning in partial velvet. I had him mounted like that, looks cool as heck on the wall. It had a old injury on its leg so i kinda think that is what delayed him.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Agree that in a normal year bucks usually have velvet till end of August? By 1st week in Sept. they are usually velvet free. Same thing with bucks shedding antlers. Some years in muzzleloader season bucks have already shed antlers. Shot what I thought was a nice big doe in Jefferson Co. about 5 yrs ago in muzzle season only to find out it had a set of balls. Felt awful but the guy @ the check station said there had been 4 or 5 shed bucks tagged before mine.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> Agree that in a normal year bucks usually have velvet till end of August? By 1st week in Sept. they are usually velvet free. Same thing with bucks shedding antlers. Some years in muzzleloader season bucks have already shed antlers. Shot what I thought was a nice big doe in Jefferson Co. about 5 yrs ago in muzzle season only to find out it had a set of balls. Felt awful but the guy @ the check station said there had been 4 or 5 shed bucks tagged before mine.


No reason to feel awful, how could you know? That's one of the reasons they changed the definition from bucks and does to antlered and antlerless!


----------

